# Anime



## Inunah (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, I need a new anime series/movie to watch. Can you pick me something from what I've listed here?

*Finished:*
Haibane Renmei
Fooly Cooly
InuYasha
Dragonball Z
Spirited Away
Princess Mononoke
My Neighbor Totoro
Laputa: Castle in the Sky
Howl's Moving Castle
The Cat Returns
Tokyo Godfathers
Paprika
MOST Pokemon Movies (Up to the Giratina movie)

*Unfinished:*
InuYasha: The Final Act
Cowboy Bebop
Fullmetal Alchemist
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Detective Conan
Sailor Moon
Lucky Star
Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu
Elfen Lied
Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni
Mahou Sensei Negima!
Mahou Sensei Negima!?
Gundam Wing
Big-O!
007-Ghost
Dragonball
All Pokemon Series
Sky Girls

*I like:*
Mystery
All Types of Horror
Gore
Magic
Supernatural/Paranormal
Alternate Universes
Realistically Impossible Stuff
Ancient Times

*I don't like:*
Slice of Life (Mostly)
Giant Robots (Mostly)
Stuff that's mostly realistic war


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 6, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Hi, I need a new anime series/movie to watch. Can you pick me something from what I've listed here?
> 
> *Finished:*
> Haibane Renmei
> ...



Hmm... Watch Pokemon (Series) if you have ABSOLUTELY NOTHING ELSE TO DO.
650+ Episodes, you can see why.

I said Gundam 00 and Gundam 0079 as they're pretty good Robot/War animes.

If you want, try Inazuma Eleven. I'm watching it at the moment!


----------



## epicCreations.or (Nov 6, 2010)

Aw, what? I gotta pick from the list? But, but, I have other stuff to recommend!


----------



## mameks (Nov 6, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Hi, I need a new anime series/movie to watch. Can you pick me something from what I've listed here?
> 
> *Finished:*
> Spirited Away
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Nov 7, 2010)

Definitely try Dragonball Kai, much better than Dragonball Z.


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 7, 2010)

If you want a quality anime, you should watch Hajime No Ippo.  It is about a guy that climbs up the ranks through the boxing world from nothing.  It's had only 2 series and a couple movies, but the actual Manga of it is brilliant, and has nearly hit 1000 chapters already (Well worth checking out!!).  It's one of the few series that has a great blend of action, feel good, and decent humour.  The US version of the show is called Fighting Spirit.  Check it out!

*Edit - Haha, I just read what you like and don't like (slice of life).  This might not be for you, but it is worth a look, especially if you like the Miyazaki stuff.


----------

